# Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke



## 99GTi20T (Mar 30, 2002)

My idle is real rough and bouncy...it bouces around the normal idle rpms 750-850...smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\and when i accelarate i leave a cloud behind me...and i have black soot(i think that's how you spell it) on my trunk hatch....any idea why??? I have an FMU + G60 injectors + no chip...and i changed my spark plugs thinking that might be why( i put colder ones in) but that didn't change anything...any idea why???


----------



## killercorrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (99GTi20T)*

Sounds like a bad O2 sensor, your engine is not getting the propper air/fuel mixture and is eraticly adjusting causing your bouncing idle and the smell (if its the same one I am thinking of) is you running rich. If your short on cash and are somewhat handy with some wire clipers and crimpers buy a universal one and wire it in youself, really easy and saves a ton of money.


----------



## vwsl (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (killercorrado)*

could also be a clogged catalytic converter


----------



## GTI PSYCHO (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (vwsl)*

running too rich man....... when you run to rich you smell the burning gas .. the idle is choppy and smoke will come out....... its not bad.. just not good..... deff not the o2 sensor though.....


----------



## trickracer21 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (GTI PSYCHO)*

its your o2 sensor if it go bad your ecu go's in get home mode and puts it to







full rich


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (99GTi20T)*

Guys, its not the damn O2 sensor, not saying it might not have gone bad from him runing rich, but its not his real source, re-read the post
quote:[HR][/HR]My idle is real rough and bouncy...it bouces around the normal idle rpms 750-850...smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\and when i accelarate i leave a cloud behind me...and i have black soot(i think that's how you spell it) on my trunk hatch....any idea why??? I have an FMU + G60 injectors + *no chip*...and i changed my spark plugs thinking that might be why( i put colder ones in) but that didn't change anything...any idea why???







[HR][/HR]​You stock chip cant control the red-tops man, i'm stunned you car is even running. You need to vuy a chip burned for thoose injectors. Then if you still have similair problems i would check the O2 sensor.


----------



## 99GTi20T (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (GTI RB)*

i have green tops...24lbs/hr. stock chip can handle %25 bigger injectors...anyone else????


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (99GTi20T)*

The guy was right,your ecu is calibrated for your stock 20lb injectors,when you put G-60 injectors and a fmu in you are essentially flooding the engine with gas,plus if you have your 02 sensors plugged in you will be running "closed loop and your 02 sensors will detect a over-rich conditon and cut try to cut back fuel by decreasing duty cycle (amount injectors are open)so your car will be trying to fight your injectors and fmu.Basically,unless you get a chip burned for your injectors or go stand alone,get used to the rich running and you will blow out the cat real fast ,so good luck.TRy putting your stock injectors back in,and use the fmu.


----------



## trickracer21 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (SILVERADO)*

yeah there right i didnt see u had red tops in your car. When i was playin around with injectors it did that a few times make sure they are high resistance injectors low resistance injetors will give u very dark smoke and your ecu will also kill them in no time. Get a chip from SNS there really good guys and do awesome work http://www.snstuning.com/


----------



## 99GTi20T (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (trickracer21)*

i tried w/ stock injectors + fmu...car bogged when getting into boost...oh yea....i have GREEN tops not red tops


[Modified by 99GTi20T, 4:30 PM 11-28-2002]


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (99GTi20T)*

ive been told that the rotten egg smell is from a flooded cat


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (jazzpur)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive been told that the rotten egg smell is from a flooded cat[HR][/HR]​I'll second that


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (99GTi20T)*

OK....well are you throwing any codes?


----------



## turboed'97 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (99GTi20T)*

yeah man to much fuel!!!!! you need to do a chip. the rotten egg smell is like everyone else said,your cat. and it will only get worse. flooding your cat will kill your o2 sensors if it already did'nt happen. try either taking the fmu off, or put the stock injectors back in.


----------



## 99GTi20T (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (turboed'97)*

hmmm...anyone think i should run a test pipe instead of the cat and say phuck the cat??? Anyone ever had any problems w/ this?


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Rough Idle\Smells like rotten eggs(kinda)\Some smoke (99GTi20T)*

Try injectors only and un-plug your o2 sensor.Youll run rich and if you have a a/f gauge you can see how rich.Rich is better than lean.


----------

